# Wixey Digital Readout for JessEM and Incra Mast-R-Lifts



## Stargate (Oct 2, 2014)

Does anyone have one of these *Wixey above table Digital Readout for JessEm™ Mast-R-Lift Excel II™* set up with their Router Lift and Table? - JessEmâ„¢ Mast-R-Lift Excel IIâ„¢ - Lee Valley Tools
I contacted JessEm today and they got back to me, about using the same Wixey Digital Readout with their JessEm aluminum above table extender on my Incra Mast-R-Lift II and my new Incra 25" Range LS Super System with 27" x 43" Router Table and Stand, combo #3.

Larry


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stargate said:


> Does anyone have one of these *Wixey above table Digital Readout for JessEm™ Mast-R-Lift Excel II™* set up with their Router Lift and Table? - JessEmâ„¢ Mast-R-Lift Excel IIâ„¢ - Lee Valley Tools
> I contacted JessEm today and they got back to me, about using the same Wixey Digital Readout with their JessEm aluminum above table extender on my Incra Mast-R-Lift II and my new Incra 25" Range LS Super System with 27" x 43" Router Table and Stand, combo #3.
> 
> Larry


Larry, yours doesn't have the dial on the table that shows the height differences. I have the same set up except it has a dial. they must have eliminated that as a cost savings and now use the wixey instead.


----------



## Stargate (Oct 2, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Larry, yours doesn't have the dial on the table that shows the height differences. I have the same set up except it has a dial. they must have eliminated that as a cost savings and now use the wixey instead.


Herb,
Mine has the measurement dial > see photo.
I just want to get this above table Wixey -JessEm Digital Readout


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stargate said:


> Herb,
> Mine has the measurement dial > see photo.
> I just want to get this above table Wixey -JessEm Digital Readout


Thats cool.

Herb


----------



## Stargate (Oct 2, 2014)

Instructions for the *Wixey above table Digital Readout for JessEm™ Mast-R-Lift Excel II™*


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I have the wixey installed on my Mast-R-Lift II. It works great. The installation instructions are fairly clear. The biggest difficulty is getting the mount to be exactly perpendicular to the base plate of the lift. Once properly installed, it has kept it's accuracy pretty well, I check it about once a month and it is always very close in agreement with the wixey mini digital height gauge (2 to 3 mils).

By the way, the JessEm dial is not that accurate. It's not clear why but if it you take a measurement and then raise the lift by, say, 4 turns which should be 1/4", the wixey gauge and the mini digital gauge will agree but it's not 1/4". I tested this a while ago and don't remember the amount it was off by but it was significant. Could be backlash.


----------



## Stargate (Oct 2, 2014)

PhilBa said:


> I have the wixey installed on my Mast-R-Lift II. It works great. The installation instructions are fairly clear. The biggest difficulty is getting the mount to be exactly perpendicular to the base plate of the lift. Once properly installed, it has kept it's accuracy pretty well, I check it about once a month and it is always very close in agreement with the wixey mini digital height gauge (2 to 3 mils).
> 
> By the way, the JessEm dial is not that accurate. It's not clear why but if it you take a measurement and then raise the lift by, say, 4 turns which should be 1/4", the wixey gauge and the mini digital gauge will agree but it's not 1/4". I tested this a while ago and don't remember the amount it was off by but it was significant. Could be backlash.


Phil, did you adjust the back lash pin?


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

no didn't bother as the wixey is a better way to determine depth of cut.


----------



## suds (Aug 25, 2008)

Resurrecting a old thread. I'm having issues with the read out cable for the Wixey binding on the side of the Clean Sweep box. I got it all mounted and noticed when I raised and lowered the router the Wixey read out bar moved from perpendicular. I've tightened the read out bar to the L shaped bracket about as much as it will go without stripping out the bolt. It is really easy to move that bar because there's only the 1 bolt on the L shaped bracket and read out bar. It shouldn't move but because of the binding of the read out cable along the wall of the Clean Sweep box it forces it out of perpendicular. 


Also noticed that I can move the lift lever left to right by quite a bit and the lift does not respond. That must be the backlash adjustment but I'm not certain how to adjust that. Anyone else have these issues?


----------

